# writing a proposal??



## sevans01 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok, so I have an opportunity to do some remote coding as an outside consultant, but before I can do that I have to write up a proposal and send it to the company that is interested in hiring me. My problem is I have never written up a proposal before and I dont know where to start! If anyone can help me, at least give me ideas/samples, anything, I would be so grateful!!! I feel this is a great opportunity and I dont want it to slip away do to my inexperience. Thanks in advance!!!!


----------

